# Autoclave y Fusible Termico.



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 17, 2014)

Saludos. Estoy reparando una autoclave dental Mod. SL-9000. Tenia dañado un sensor de temperatura LM35DZ y el Fusible Termico 4208AJ 100C. Habiendolos remplazado y haciendo una prueba antes de armar el equipo aparentemente opera bien. El problema esta en que todas las referencias que he leido de autoclaves indican que la temperatura debe ser superior a los 120°C. El Fusible termico esta calibrado a 100°C y el LM35DZ tiene como temperatura maxima de trabajo tambien 100°C ¡No tiene sentido!. El equipo parece que no ha sido intervenido anteriormente.

No se si el fabricante esta engañando a los medicos o si es una practica aceptable usar un autoclave a menos de 100°C, por eso quise asesorarme antes de entregar el equipo. No he encontrado manuales de este aparato en particular. Ustedes que opinan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Temperatura *MÍNIMA* 120ºC y hasta 190ºC según modelo

Aqui te encontré algo :

http://www.midepositodental.com/p73000138/Autoclave-Automatica-Microclave-Sl9000/product_info.html


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 17, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS. Entonce puedos suponer que alguien efectivamente la intervino y remplazo el Fusible Termico con otro de menor temperatura y quiza el fabricante si ignoro el limite del LM35DZ. Voy a probar con un fusible de 152°C y les cuento como fue. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Salvo que el fusible esté algo alejado y eso esté considerado ?

El LM35 llega hasta 150ºC ¿no?

Viste la página que te puse arriba ?


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 17, 2014)

El LM35DZ tiene como temperatura de operación de 0 a 100 °C segun la hoja de datos, el CZ y CH alcanzan los 150. Si vi la pagina, muchas gracias y tienes razón, el termico se encuentra apenas en contacto con la tina y lleva termofit. De hecho en este instante voy a hacer ya una prueba dinamica y comprobar que llegue a los 124/134°C tal como venia de origen. Volviendo al LM35DZ dice tener una temperatura de almacenaje de 180°C Max. asi que tal vez los 100°C que dice tolerar sean una previcion exagerada.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 17, 2014)

Perdón, ¿es una autoclave o una estufa dental?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.midepositodental.com/p73000138/Autoclave-Automatica-Microclave-Sl9000/product_info.html


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 17, 2014)

Saludos aquileslor. Es autoclave, es decir, funciona con calor y presion generada a vapor.

Probada y trabajando. Tenias toda la razón DOSMETROS en el ensamble final el Fusible Termico no toca para nada la tina yo supongo que es mas bien una protección contra fuego. El LM35 se porto bien hasta los 126°C que es donde el termostato mantiene la temperatura. Muchas gracias por su amable ayuda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola además el LM35, no está sometido directamente a la temp. de operación de la autoclave del cual se utilizan entre un rango de 121° a 135° dependiendo del tiempo de esterilización. Entonces dicho sensor al estar hacia el exterior de la caldera, la temperatura es algo menor.
Además al mismo, lo he visto instalado en muchos equipos de fábrica. Aunque realmente una señora autoclave utiliza termopar.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 17, 2014)

Entonces el equipo mide la temperatura exterior y calcula la interor. Por eso no llega al limite del LM35DZ. Gracias Gudino Roberto. 

En los esterilizadores tipo horno y las autoclaves Gnatus si he encontrado termopares o termistores de cristal. A mi tambien me parecía raro el uso de un sensor como el LM.


----------

